# Rear View Mirror



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

What type of mirror's are any of you using on your UTV's I found one at Gander for $39.00, Kolpin...any thoughts?


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

think i only paid $25 for the kolpin one from the dealer


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Picked one up yesterday..


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

That looks like a nice one. Does that have OnStar?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Does it work well? I want one as well but wondered if they vibrate bad enough to make them useless.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> Does it work well? I want one as well but wondered if they vibrate bad enough to make them useless.


 I'll tell more after a week in the woods.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

glockman55 said:


> What type of mirror's are any of you using on your UTV's I found one at Gander for $39.00, Kolpin...any thoughts?


I use a 36" wide Wink Mirror on my Rhino. It's a series of (5) smaller mirrors arrange in a series that allows you to see virtually anywhere behind you buggy. It's pretty sweet.

GH


----------

